# How Do I Fix This Shower Skylight?



## WERA976 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's the damage:

http://i.imgur.com/paZV6lz.jpg

Heck if I know how to fix it. Any tips/pointers/instructions? I assume I'll need to replace the whole thing, that's if anyone has one in stock. I'm a little concerned that I'll have to remove the water proofing and reapply it.

Can anyone help me out with a parts list? How about any special tools I'll need, or other consumables?

Of course I'm supposed to leave for a 5-day trip a week from Tuesday... I'm so angry I could scream right now. Dammit.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

The skylight dome is a common replacement part and should be available at most rv parts stores. You can also look it up online at pplmotorhomes.com for price comparison and part #. 
Replacing involves carefully removimg old self leveling sealant. This can be tricky if it is cold out. Then remove screws and remove old dome. When installing new dome you will need one tube of Dicor self leveling rv sealant (not silicone or household caulk). 
I bet is you search YouTube for "rv skylight replacement" there will be plenty of videos. 
If you live in cold area, you may want to temporarily seal it until it warms up. 
Good luck.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

The skylight definitely needs to be replaced. Go up and take measurements (length and width), note the color, then head to your RV dealer. Chances are they will have something in stock, if not they should be able to get it rather quickly. While there, pick up a couple of tubes of lap sealant.

Here are the basic steps:

Take a utility knife and a scrapper and remove the lap sealant from around the screws holding the skylight on. It may help to apply some heat using a blow dryer.

Remove the screws.

When all the screws are out, cut the lap sealant along the edge of the skylight. Hold the utility knife horizontally being careful not to cut into the rubber roof material. Do not hold the knife vertically as this increases the chance that you will cut the rubber roof.

Get a small pry bar and get it under the edge of the skylight and pry it off.

Clean off all the remaining lap sealant and the area as best you can. Again, be sure not to damage the rubber roof. Heat may help make this easier.

Hopefully the mounting holes are predrilled in your skylight. If not, drill holes in the skylight in a similar pattern to the original. Put a bead of caulk around the bottom of the skylight, outside the perimeter of the screws. Set the skylight in place.

Screw the skylight in place using new screws of the same size as the original screws. I would get stainless steel, but this is not necessary. Make sure the light is down tight and there are no gaps between the roof and the skylight. But be careful, if you tighten it down too much, the light might crack.

Once the skylight is down snug, take the lap sealant and seal around the edges. Use a similar amount as was in the original installation. Keep in mind that lap sealant is not like caulk. It will flow and fill voids. Make sure the screws are fully covered. Lap sealant works best if temperatures are above 50F. You can add another layer if necessary.

That is it, your done. Should only take you a few hours, maybe three beers. Just be meticulous and careful.

DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had a LARGE branch fall on ours skylight and broke it. Once you have all the items needed it will only take you about 45-60 mins to complete the job.

I'd recommend having a piece of thick plywood on the roof to sit/knell on during the replacement process. This way your weight can be spread over 2 support beams.


----------



## Gr8daggett (Oct 19, 2011)

I would go for the Non-Sag roof sealant. Does not run all over if you are working on some thing that is not flat.


----------

